# Coat questions



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I would like to learn how to do Wally's coat better so it looks closer to his breed standard (even though I could never show him)


1) How can I get his coat to look more like:









or











(though I think I can come close to the second pic)


2) Do you think those coats always stay like that (assuming combing/maintenance of course)? Or do they fall down more so or lose their "fluff" over time?


3) I usually use a greyhound comb to comb him out. When he shakes (this might be the only breed ever that you WANT to shake after grooming ) then he look "cottony" but it doesn't last long. Also, is a greyhound comb the best idea? Should I be using a different kind of comb/brush/tool?


My feeble efforts will be on the next post.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Just finished grooming him - there's a breeze in my room from the ceiling fan and fan on top of the freezer.

Side:










Frontal (sitting)









Front (Standing)










As you can see - not particularly close.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

KBLover said:


> Just finished grooming him - there's a breeze in my room from the ceiling fan and fan on top of the freezer.
> 
> Side:
> 
> ...


How often do you bathe, and do you use conditioner? How do you dry him? What brush and comb style are you using? Oh, and do you brush or comb him when his coat is dry, or do you mist it first?
BTW...Wally looks like one of those dogs I'd click with. He puts me in the mind of a very wise dog, an "old soul" if you will


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't help, but I saw one at a show yesterday and it was SO white... even around the mouth. I don't know how they manage that! If you'd posted this a couple of days ago I would have asked about coat maintenance for you.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> I can't help, but I saw one at a show yesterday and it was SO white... even around the mouth. I don't know how they manage that! If you'd posted this a couple of days ago I would have asked about coat maintenance for you.



What a beautiful Coton! That's just awesome. 




LazyGRanch713 said:


> How often do you bathe, and do you use conditioner? How do you dry him? What brush and comb style are you using? Oh, and do you brush or comb him when his coat is dry, or do you mist it first?
> BTW...Wally looks like one of those dogs I'd click with. He puts me in the mind of a very wise dog, an "old soul" if you will



He usually goes in for bathing once 8 weeks or so. Do you think I should bathe between "cycles", so to speak? Usually combing him keeps him clean and he doesn't really get all that dirty, especially as far as dogs probably go.

I have bathed him myself a couple times - and I get the blow dryer out (yeah, a regular one. I know. I should get a dog designed one) and comb him while lightly damp (I pat dry/let him shake dry and then finish drying with the dryer). I put dryer "under" the coat if that makes any sense (so the hair blows out) and comb out. 

Took me about an hour. No wonder it takes him about 2 hours to get done when he gets dropped off for a pro job 

I have one of those brushes that has a "regular looking" brush on one side and a pin brush I think it's called on the other (with balls on the ends). I usually don't use this. 

Instead I just the greyhound comb and brush against the grain with the narrower end (teeth closer together) most of the time. I use the wider side only to loosen mats so they can be combed out with the narrower side.

If I brush outside of bathing, he's dry. If he's gotten wet, I usually pat dry and then let him dry off before combing unless he's really wet (like caught in sudden rain storm) then I'll blow dry and comb like he was bathed.

Conditioner - don't think I have one. I have to see if the shampoo might have some in it. There is misty spray that I have but haven't used in while. I don't think it's meant for grooming, though - mostly just to make him smell good.

If I didn't answer your questions right, or completely enough, let me know


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max is a double coated spaniel mix so hasn't the same sort of coat at all but he grows more and longer coat now he eats raw. I think it is the higher fat content more than the protein that helps his skin/coat health. I learned to never comb/brush his fur unless it is moistened, I have read the only difference between the old Afghan hound coats and the ones today is the handlers learned to only touch damp hair, it breaks if handled dry. Air or human dryer finished lets his ear and neck fur go wavy but if I use my little HV they will be straight. 

I bet show dogs are fluffed and have product in their fur. I bet they look like that just that moment of the photo. Wally looks great as is.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Kathyy.

I'll have to try misting/wetting his coat before I groom him the next time and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wally looks to have alot of broken coat, and his legs look to have been trimmed shorter? Or else LOTS of broken coat there..If you want the look of those show dogs, its not going to be easy. Those coats are kept in wrappers....24/7. Taken out and redone either every few days or weekly, depending on the dog/coat. These dogs are also not allowed to run thru the weeds, grass, etc..they are either kennel dogs, or kept under tight watch. They aren't out playing with other dogs..because that breaks coat..

Now you can get pretty close to that look, but his hair's not going to be dragging on the floor. ;-) Condition....leave in conditioner. NO TRIMMING around the feet or elsewhere...let it grow. Use a pin brush, then a comb..no slickers. Mist with a brushout spray, like Crown Royale #3 when you are brushing. Never brush a dry coat..it causes breakage. And good luck!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, usually he gets a light trim (more on his legs) every time he goes in. 

Heh, well if they are kept under that kind of protection, yeah, he'll never have coat that good. He doesn't play with many dogs, but he loves his walks through all kinds of terrain and such. 

Gave me lots of tips, though. I made notes and will look for those things you mentioned in your post Graco22 - especially the brush out spray (never heard of that until now). I probably need a new pin brush too. Thanks


----------

